# Broke



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone hear from Broke?? I have his number if we don't hear from him soon.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

He visited the forum last night just before 11


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> He visited the forum last night just before 11


Thank you sir!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I also noticed he had not been around for a day or two. He posted a video yesterday
in Union Station forum at around 6 PM. Title is Wait till Clear. Check it out.

He don't know he was on the missing list. I was going to start looking at milk cartons. Have You Seen Me.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks all for caring! I have not been doing too good lately and I don't want to be negative. It seems that every project that I do from American Flyer to my N Scale I try to fix one condition and place two more problems into it. So, there they sit taken apart and waiting for me to finish. The solution with the AF locos is to send them to our friend and guru Flyernut. I may have to do just that once again. I truly appreciate the friends that I have made in this forum! 
We got 14 inches of snow last week and they expect another 6 to 8 inches this weekend. And I live in the desert??? Snow belongs in the mountains because Utah has the Best Snow in the West, or so they say. Never-the-less , I have not gone out to my garage because I don't have a sled dog team nor snow shoes.:laugh: I am doing some rewiring on my layout because I bought a Mail Car and some other accessories. Waiting for spring!
Again thanks for your querys, it helps a lot in motivating me!:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Thanks all for caring! I have not been doing too good lately and I don't want to be negative. It seems that every project that I do from American Flyer to my N Scale I try to fix one condition and place two more problems into it. So, there they sit taken apart and waiting for me to finish. The solution with the AF locos is to send them to our friend and guru Flyernut. I may have to do just that once again. I truly appreciate the friends that I have made in this forum!
> We got 14 inches of snow last week and they expect another 6 to 8 inches this weekend. And I live in the desert??? Snow belongs in the mountains because Utah has the Best Snow in the West, or so they say. Never-the-less , I have not gone out to my garage because I don't have a sled dog team nor snow shoes.:laugh: I am doing some rewiring on my layout because I bought a Mail Car and some other accessories. Waiting for spring!
> Again thanks for your querys, it helps a lot in motivating me!:thumbsup:


Hey Fred, I was going to give you a call!! Glad everything is doing as best as expected.All my train stuff is in our basement as well as the computer. It's about 45-50 degrees down here and sometimes I run upstairs just to get warm or take a hot shower to get warm.. As always, here for you...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a lot of snow for any of the Utah desert locations! We used to visit the Park City area, that is where the snow belongs.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Glad to hear all is well and getting better. I enjoy your posts!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Glad your not buried out in the snow. Its only a hobby, don't get frustrated with things, just leave it alone for a while and get back at it when your ready. (This from someone who never lets trains frustrate me.)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, all you got to do is walk away when the frustration level starts. That's what I do.
LOL, that's why I never get anything done. My legs are tired from walking away.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> We got 14 inches of snow last week and they expect another 6 to 8 inches this weekend. And I live in the desert??? Snow belongs in the mountains because Utah has the Best Snow in the West, or so they say.


I lived in Lander Wyoming for three years, and since I saw mountains on three sides, I kinda' figured I was in the mountains!  I know we got a LOT of snow most winters, we had almost five feet on the ground one winter!  I figure Riverton is probably not that different in weather. Besides, before that I lived in Richfield Utah, and we got tons of snow a hundred miles farther south! Remember, it's the middle of winter and you live in snow country.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I lived in Lander Wyoming for three years, and since I saw mountains on three sides, I kinda' figured I was in the mountains!  I know we got a LOT of snow most winters, we had almost five feet on the ground one winter!  I figure Riverton is probably not that different in weather. Besides, before that I lived in Richfield Utah, and we got tons of snow a hundred miles farther south! Remember, it's the middle of winter and you live in snow country.


This has been a good water year so far. The snow pack average is well over 130% in the mountains. It is the summer runoff that allows our valleys to produce the great crops that are Utah's. We have been in an extended drought so this is all good despite my complaining.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> Glad your not buried out in the snow. Its only a hobby, don't get frustrated with things, just leave it alone for a while and get back at it when your ready. (This from someone who never lets trains frustrate me.)


Thanks Cramden. Despite all, I still really enjoy this hobby. Especially the 1940/50 American Flyer steamers. They take me back to my youth and memories of getting my first train set in 1949.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

https://kutv.com/news/local/hydrologist-says-this-years-snow-pack-should-help-utahs-water-sources

https://kutv.com/news/nation-world/snow-storm-wallops-seattle-headed-to-utah


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There you go, find something positive and get out there and shovel that snow!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There you go, find something positive and get out there and shovel that snow!


Thanks John! I was feeling sorry for myself until I realized how many good friends I have both on this forum and elsewhere. I will however, allow the property manager do the shoveling!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Thanks John! I was feeling sorry for myself until I realized how many good friends I have both on this forum and elsewhere. I will however, allow the property manager do the shoveling!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


I was confined to a wheelchair because of problems with my legs. I have a thing called vascular necrosis in the bones of my legs, and mostly in the hips. I couldn't stand for more than 5 minutes at a time, and walking was impossible. I was in severe pain 24hrs a day, and eating hydrocodone, oxycontin, and tramadol, all nasty pain-killers.All during that time, I only felt sorry for myself just once. I said to the Lord,"Lord, why me"?.. A feeling came over me and told me to put my big girl pants on, you're lucky to still have your legs, some people do not.So I try to live my life as best as I can, and no matter how bad I think I have it, someone, somewhere, has it worse than me.. I know you're in bad shape Fred, and I do pray for you nightly. I mean no dis-respect towards you or your infirmaries. Keep busy as best you can, and don't forget, you have many friends here to offer you support. Best regards, Loren


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> I was confined to a wheelchair because of problems with my legs. I have a thing called vascular necrosis in the bones of my legs, and mostly in the hips. I couldn't stand for more than 5 minutes at a time, and walking was impossible. I was in severe pain 24hrs a day, and eating hydrocodone, oxycontin, and tramadol, all nasty pain-killers.All during that time, I only felt sorry for myself just once. I said to the Lord,"Lord, why me"?.. A feeling came over me and told me to put my big girl pants on, you're lucky to still have your legs, some people do not.So I try to live my life as best as I can, and no matter how bad I think I have it, someone, somewhere, has it worse than me.. I know you're in bad shape Fred, and I do pray for you nightly. I mean no dis-respect towards you or your infirmaries. Keep busy as best you can, and don't forget, you have many friends here to offer you support. Best regards, Loren


Good advice! Thanks my friend! I am positive that I am not going to be negative as much!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Good advice! Thanks my friend! I am positive that I am not going to be negative as much!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


You be as negative as you want buddy...You have to let your tensions and feelings out once in awhile!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> You be as negative as you want buddy...You have to let your tensions and feelings out once in awhile!


And who lets rebuilding 60 and 70 year old toys give them tensions and frustrations? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> And who lets rebuilding 60 and 70 year old toys give them tensions and frustrations? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


ME ME ME!!!!. My lovely wife has heard new words she has never dreamed of,lol!!!!!!!!!


----------

